# A Dangerous Country



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Family Raises Questions About Death of Imprisoned US Man in Philippines..

Family members of 42-year-old filmmaker and humanitarian Jesse Phinney are raising questions about his death last month while he was in custody in the Philippines.Phinney, originally from Boston, allegedly hanged himself with his belt in his prison cell after he was arrested on suspicion... Read The Story
(source: Fox News)


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Asian Spirit said:


> Family Raises Questions About Death of Imprisoned US Man in Philippines..
> 
> Family members of 42-year-old filmmaker and humanitarian Jesse Phinney are raising questions about his death last month while he was in custody in the Philippines.Phinney, originally from Boston, allegedly hanged himself with his belt in his prison cell after he was arrested on suspicion... Read The Story
> (source: Fox News)


Other news sites are reporting that his friends said he never wore a belt and if he did have one standard procedure is to confiscate it before being placed in jail.

Years ago, some U.S. Foreign Aide to The Philippines was withheld because of a lack of crackdown on trafficking.

Now with IJM is active all over, and increased Kahina hinala warnings, expect more suspicious arrests. https://www.ijm.org/philippines

Some other Forums, expats are reporting PNP is going into Cebu schools and warning students that foreigners are traffickers and to stay away from them.

Other posts are suggesting that if you do not understand/speak Tagalog or the local dilect, have your Philippine wife/girlfriend explain to you what is kahina hinala warnings issued through barangays and local radio stations to report all suspicious activities of Foreigners to the PNP or their barangay.

Kahina hinala will cause more incidents like this camera man being arrested. I don't even hand out pesos to poor kids who come up to the car at red lights or when I come out of a store because kahina hinala could lead to a bogus arrest.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Whilst in many respects this is a worrying post and very difficult for the family of the deceased. On the surface it does seem to be rather odd that he allegedly hanged himself with his 'belt' in his cell. As stated in another post, this is the first item removed form prisoners before incarceration.
One cannot blame the Government here trying to quell this appalling crime and education of children thru the school system has been a long tried and tested means of achieving that.
Part of such education is the encouragement for children to report inappropriate behaviour by older persons. They should not however, think it only involves westerners.
I don't hold out much hope that anything will come from the efforts of the family sadly.


----------

